# my brand new niece!



## Meg90 (Jan 19, 2010)

I took some photos of my brand new niece Kianah, who is four days old in these pictures.  I'm getting all photographer-y. Set up a couple lights and everything!

This is the birth announcement I did tonight (not sure if my sis, Amy, is going to go for it or not, but I'm proud, so I'm posting it!)







The cute pic I used in the announcement (I took this tonight, along with the other pics)





More cute









Amy and Kianah






And here's a shot of me holding her, when she was only hours old.  I've got a doof face on though--I was very happy to meet her!





I'm an Auntie now! Thought I'd share.


----------



## chadk (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Candy (Jan 20, 2010)

She's beautiful Meg and your sister is very pretty too. She looks great after just giving birth. I love your announcement. Congratulations on being an aunt for the first time.  Oh yeah she was almost born on Aunties birthday huh missed it by just a few days.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 20, 2010)

Congrats to the new Auntie Meg! Your announcement is very artistic--I love the bleeding heart "accessory". Babies are pretty darn precious, that's for sure! Each one is a little miracle.


----------



## Isa (Jan 20, 2010)

Congratulations Meg  Kianah is beautiful and your sister looks very proud . I really like the announcment you did, I am sure you sister is going to love it.


----------



## BethyB1022 (Jan 20, 2010)

Congrats, being an Auntie is a wonderful thing!


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh my gosh congratulations!! She's gorgeous! 
The announcement is beautiful!! 

Grr I want to be an aunt so badly! I have told my brother countless times to propose to his girlfriend...or at least knock her up
just kidding...kind of


----------



## terryo (Jan 20, 2010)

The announcement is great! I can't believe that your sister looks so good after just giving birth. The baby is absolutely beautiful!!! Congrats to you and your family Meg. You are all very blessed.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 20, 2010)

Congrats! I have two new nieces one about 14mo and the other 9mo  They are a blast!


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 20, 2010)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Jan 20, 2010)

Congrats!!! the pics came out great!!! we give our best to you and yours!!!


----------



## jblayza (Jan 20, 2010)

Congrats on your new blessing! The announcement looks great by the way.


----------



## elegans (Jan 20, 2010)

Congrats to you and your family! It is good to put things into perspective. A new family member is a wonderful thing! I hope that 2010 is a blessed year for you and your family. Douglas Beard / Flora & Fauna


----------

